# Cristiano Ronaldo dice no al rinnovo. Vuole tornare allo United



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Clamorosa esclusiva di *mercato* lanciata dal giornale inglese The Sun: *Cristiano Ronaldo vorrebbe* *lasciare il Real *Madrid per* far ritorno *al suo vecchio club, il *Manchester United*. L'asso portoghese avrebbe confidato i suoi desiderata ad alcuni amici inglesi e ai vecchi compagni dello United. *Ferguson*, proprio ieri, aveva dichiarato che gli sarebbe piaciuto allenare di nuovo Ronaldo. L'ostacolo più grande è rappresentato dalla *clausola di CR7*, fissata ad un *miliardo di euro*.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2012)

Se mourinho e ronaldo vanno via dal real anche la liga perde il suo fascino. Rimarrebbe il barcellona e basta come la juve in italia.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Per costi è impossibile per lui tornare indietro.


----------



## Butcher (23 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se mourinho e ronaldo vanno via dal real anche la liga perde il suo fascino. Rimarrebbe il barcellona e basta come la juve in italia.



'nsomma. Buttala via la rosa del Real!!!


----------



## iceman. (24 Dicembre 2012)

Io parlo di appeal, senza ronaldo e mourinho la liga perde tantissimo.


----------



## Butcher (25 Dicembre 2012)

Su questo lato si. Ma anche solo con Mou via.


----------



## Doctore (25 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per costi è impossibile per lui tornare indietro.


Dipende se e' una questione di cuore non esistono problemi di soldi.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Dipende se e' una questione di cuore non esistono problemi di soldi.



Soprattutto se il cuore è del giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io parlo di appeal, senza ronaldo e mourinho la liga perde tantissimo.



Il Real compe appeal sara' sempre la squadra migliore al mondo insieme allo UTD(altro che Barca).Poi la juve co ste squadra non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Real compe appeal sara' sempre la squadra migliore al mondo insieme allo UTD(altro che Barca).Poi la juve co ste squadra non c'entra nulla.



e noi??? noi siamo pari o un gradino sotto al Real, ma siamo sicuramente sopra al Manchester


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Soprattutto se il cuore è del giocatore.


Ma che cuore dovrebbe avere Ronaldo ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e noi??? noi siamo pari o un gradino sotto al Real, ma siamo sicuramente sopra al Manchester


Noi siamo il top, in teoria. In pratica non valiamo più di un Napoli o di una Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e noi??? noi siamo pari o un gradino sotto al Real, ma siamo sicuramente sopra al Manchester



Noi seguiamo a ruoto le 2 sopraccitate col Barca.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che cuore dovrebbe avere Ronaldo ?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Avrei dovuto virgolettarlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Noi seguiamo a ruoto le 2 sopraccitate col Barca.



ma in base a cosa? perchè i titoli parlano per noi

Milan
7 Champions
18 Scudetti
17 Titoli Uefa

Manchester United
3 Champions
19 Scudetti
7 Titoli Uefa

Real Madrid
9 Champions
32 Scudetti
15 Titoli Uefa

poi per me uno scudetto in Italia è come vincerne 2 in Spagna...in Italia (tranne negli ultimi anni) ci sono sempre state tante squadre a lottare per lo scudetto...in Spagna è quasi sempre Barca-Real
in Inghilterra è un po' più competitivo ma anche li non arriviamo ai livelli della Seria A

mettici anche il fatto che abbiamo avuto per ogni reparto i migliori della Storia

ripeto per me noi siamo di poco sotto al Real Madrid...insieme al Real rappresentiamo il Calcio per Club


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Dicembre 2012)

Storicamente il Milan come club è sotto solo al real per prestigio non scherziamo.

Il Milan è la squadra che ha aperto piu cicli di tutti negli ultimi 25 anni, poi scusate 5 finali di coppa campioni/Cl dall 88 al 95 (in 7 anni), di cui 3 di fila...ma di che parliamo? 
abbiamo giocato qualcosa come 13 finali europee, non so se mi spiego...

United e barca possono solo leccare i nostri piedi.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2012)

Io parlo di impatto mediatico,sportivo-economico nel mondo ed è indubbio che lo UTD insieme al Real rappresenti l'eccelleza.


Comunque il Milan ha 18 trofei internazionali,non 17  [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io parlo di impatto mediatico,sportivo-economico nel mondo ed è indubbio che lo UTD insieme al Real rappresenti l'eccelleza.
> 
> 
> Comunque il Milan ha 18 trofei internazionali,non 17  [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]



si scusami ho scritto 17 perchè su Wikipedia non hanno calcolato la coppa del mondo per club


----------



## sheva90 (25 Dicembre 2012)

Il Sun molte volte inventa


----------



## Gre-No-Li (25 Dicembre 2012)

Per l'appeal, in questo momento, Milan, Juve, Inter sono ad anni luce dalle spagnole e dal Manchester, grana ne gira poca, competitività scarsa...


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Aria di divorzio tra* Cristiano Ronaldo e il Real Madrid*: a dare fondamento alle voci che vorrebbero il campione portoghese intenzionato a chiudere la sua avventura in Spagna c'è la notizia del no alla proposta di rinnovo del contratto, come riporta il quotidiano spagnolo *AS*.
Il calciatore portoghese avrebbe rifiutato la proposta di rinnovo del club merengue *fino al 2018 a 15 milioni di euro netti l'anno*. Pare che il fantasista voglia far ritorno allo *United*, per poter essere allenato nuovamente da *Sir Alex Ferguson*. Anche se in agguato ci sarebbe il *PSG *dello sceicco qatariota *Al Thani*, pronto a ricoprire d'oro Ronaldo.


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2012)

Se ha rifiutato il rinnovo e' perche' sa che mourinho andra' via.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

non ci credo manco se lo vedo che avrebbe rifiutato 15 milioni se glielo offrono vedi come accetta subito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2012)

non ci credo pure io...


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2012)

seguira mou al psg


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Dicembre 2012)

Riguardo all'importanza storica, noi siamo sicuramente nell'olimpo insieme al Real.
Tutte le altre, possono baciarci bellamente lo scroto 

E già con il Real ho dubbi, se non fosse per il fascino della camiseta bianca [che poi centra poco con il campo] direi che siamo sopra.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Se ha rifiutato il rinnovo e' perche' sa che mourinho andra' via.



Non penso sia una scelta basata sul futuro di Mourinho, anche perchè i due, stando a qualche notizia uscita qua e la, sembra siano da tempo ai ferri corti.

E poi son convinto che ora come ora il Real avrebbe più possibilità di vincere qualcosa senza Mou piuttosto che con.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2012)

Se ha rifiutato 15 mln è perchè qualche altra squadra gliene offre di più.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> seguira mou al psg



Mah non credo dai, ai quarti di CL ci arriva, la ligua la vincerà quest'anno...non avrebbe senso cacciare ancelotti per prendere moorinho + cristina


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Dicembre 2012)

Sarà l'acquisto di Filvio per le elezioni.


----------



## honestsimula (30 Dicembre 2012)

Se torna allo united e' un grande.


----------



## Francy (30 Dicembre 2012)

Storicamente sopra il Milan c'è solo il Real Madrid, ma di poco, sotto tutte le altre. Forse solamente lo UTD può essere paragonato a noi, però ad oggi uno stesso Chelsea ci surclassa per prestigio. La magia Milan durerà ancora per i calciatori, ma sempre meno se non ci svegliamo.


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2012)

Il real madrid sara' sempre la squadra per antonomasia non scherziamo.


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2012)

ha vinto tutto. Va dove gli danno piu soldi.


----------



## Milangirl (30 Dicembre 2012)

Certo, lui sicuramente puo' permettersi di farlo


----------



## Doctore (30 Dicembre 2012)

ha fatto cilecca con la minetti...chi lo vuole cr7?!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

REAL, NUOVA OFFERTA A RONALDO
Perez gli offre 15 milioni all'anno

Sportmediaset


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se ha rifiutato 15 mln è perchè qualche altra squadra gliene offre di più.


Prestito gratuito con diritto di riscatto e stipendio pagato dal Real Madrid e da Ronaldo stesso  siamo in pole


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prestito gratuito con diritto di riscatto e stipendio pagato dal Real Madrid e da Ronaldo stesso  siamo in pole



Ed Irina a disposizione dei tifosi no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ed Irina a disposizione dei tifosi no?


No, i tifosi sono a posto così


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prestito gratuito con diritto di riscatto e stipendio pagato dal Real Madrid e da Ronaldo stesso  siamo in pole



E in cambio noi gli giriamo Mesbah e una percentuale su una futura cessione di Antonini


----------

